# An Interesting Video on Flatness



## RJSakowski (Aug 8, 2019)

I ran across this video today.




edit: Sorry. I tried to use the link feature (unsuccessfully).  If you copy the link and paste in your browser, it should work.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 8, 2019)

"this page can't be displayed"


----------



## Janderso (Aug 8, 2019)

Ditto


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 8, 2019)

benmychree said:


> "this page can't be displayed"





Janderso said:


> Ditto


Fixed


----------



## Janderso (Aug 8, 2019)

Very interesting, thank you for sharing


----------



## 6literZ (Oct 5, 2019)

Amazing.


----------

